# pluto bottle



## nipsy (Oct 26, 2006)

hello everyone it's been awile. i've been diggin' i found a few interesting ones. but theres one i'm really curious about it has a picture of a devil? on the bottom and under it says PLUTO , sorry about the pictures but you get the idea. any info?


----------



## nipsy (Oct 26, 2006)

oops sorry chose the wrong picture.


----------



## capsoda (Oct 27, 2006)

Pluto Water was a very popular sparkling mineral water from about the mid 1800s to about 1920. The bottles are pretty common but some of the older ones are pretty cool.


----------



## walkingstick (Oct 27, 2006)

The "devil" on the bottle is actually not the devil, but the god Pluto.


----------



## nipsy (Oct 27, 2006)

thanx guys i appreciete the input. i have a lot of stuff i can't find in the books , so i'll keep checking in. thanx again. 
 wayne


----------



## DiggerBryan (Oct 28, 2006)

You mean this Pluto?  []  Nah, just kidding. That is interesting though I didn't know that. I always thought it was little devil too.


----------



## susiesnow (Jan 4, 2007)

Don't know much about bottles, but believe Pluto water was a sulphur-type water from the springs at French Lick, Indiana.  Curative.  May still be availble in some form at the present French Lick Resort.

 I'm on the site looking for a Hubener bottle from NYC, mid to late 1800's, from my husband's ancestry.


----------



## INLarry (Jun 19, 2012)

Well, living not far from French Lick I did some research.  Apparently, Pluto Water went down the crapper in the 1970's.  Why?  Apparently one of it's "natural mineral" ingredients was lithium...ya know, looney bin lithium.  Once the gub'ment declared lithium a controlled substance, Pluto Water went bye-bye.

 But, while doing some reading I was amazed to find out how many similar laxative products were promoted in the early 20th century.  At a time when most houses near French Lick didn't have indoor plumbing, I'm glad I wasn't around to experience "Americas Physic"


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 19, 2012)

> Apparently one of it's "natural mineral" ingredients was lithium...ya know, looney bin lithium. Once the gub'ment declared lithium a controlled substance, Pluto Water went bye-bye.


 
 And not a moment too soon.

 So Larry, that Lithia Water was wildly popular, and the government Food & Drug Police are nothing, if not overzealous.

 Had you been around back in the day, you might well have been glad for some physic. Look into the diets of the day.




Houdini in Indy.


----------

